# Government supplies to the vulnerable ?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A van pulled up outside this morning, a bloke took out a box (about the size you'd be able to put a microwave in) and shouted he was leaving it on the garden wall for us to fetch.

“What have we ordered ?” I thought.

We opened the box and it was full of 'essential' foods from the Government for us 'vulnerable' folk.

We are grateful but we'd had a weeks shopping from Tesco delivered yesterday and really didn't need a food parcel.

Fig biscuits, a toilet roll, pasta, coffee, teabags, potatoes, loaf of bread, two cartons of long life milk, Baked beans, tin of chopped tomatoes, Fray Bentos pie and a few more items have been sent.

I feel a bit guilty that with others struggling and us perfectly capable of buying our own food we should get extra items that we don't really need.

I'd thought of donating them to a Food Bank but as we can't go out for about three months it's a bit difficult to get them there.

Any one else had the Government's essential supplies ?

:nerd:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AFAIK it is now being delivered to ALL those onnthe "most at risk" group due to specific medical problems which has made them receive the "Don't go out for three months" letter.

Whether it is a one-off or will be a regular delivery I gave no value, I am reminded of a certain comedian who is currently insisting that "No-one ever needs more than ONE sheet of toilet paper",so perhaps that is your allocation for 12 weeks i.e. 84 visits....... If there are two of you I hope it was a 200 sheet roll.....

But, one Fray Bentos meat pie won't hold far, although they are delicious and well worth showing away in the MH "just in case". 🤣

You must let us know if there are any repeats (of the box that is....😄).

Good luck, but you will probably not be able to cancel such things in the future, just watch out for when the bill arrives from Harrod's in a few months time. 🍘


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Our local council rang my wife and spoke with her first and asked, amongst other things, if she had a need for the parcel. She explained that whilst she was on the most vulnerable list, I was able to do a weekly shop.


Hopefully the items have gone to someone more in more need of them.


Graham


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No. Chris is considered to be extremely vulnerable

Since getting back from Spain I have done the following -

Rung the GP surgery. They were a bit vague and said something about them not having had any letters. Not sure if that meant the letters went to them first or not.

I have tried getting deliveries from Sainsburys but their website just blocks me saying they are saving the delivery slots for the "extremely vulnerable".

Because their website mentions a government database being shared with them to allow them to deliver to people like Chris I logged on to it and registered Chris as extremely vulnerable. Nothing has come of it yet despite them sending a confirmation that Chris has been accepted.

Yesterday, across the road, arrived a Sainsbury's delivery truck to deposit their weekly delivery! They are fit 40 year olds who have a car each and seem to spend their time going out and about. Yes they have 3 children but they are both home full time at the moment. No sooner had the truck arrived yesterday than one of them got in the car and drove out.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OH Pat doesn't it make you think bloody typical?

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

patp said:


> No. Chris is considered to be extremely vulnerable
> 
> Since getting back from Spain I have done the following -
> 
> ...


A Nurse who called at home last week gave me numbers to get any help or advice with deliveries.

She said the Royal Voluntary Service by NHS England may be able to help or advise on 07790 372456.

Also, if you haven't tried already, try this website - www.gov.uk/coronavirus-extremely-vulnerable - or ring 0800 027 8327.

Hope this helps.

:nerd:


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

patp said:


> No. Chris is considered to be extremely vulnerable
> 
> Since getting back from Spain I have done the following -
> 
> ...


The thing with these online deliveries is that you constantly have to check the websites and be lucky enough to look when they have just released slots. This morning at 9am Sainsburys had all slots available for next weekend. I didn't need one as I was looking for a few days after that. Now they are all gone. Just check once an hour because that's what everyone else is doing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> No. Chris is considered to be extremely vulnerable
> 
> Since getting back from Spain I have done the following -
> 
> ...


Pat, forget Sainsbury's etc. Get on your local facebook groups and see if there is a directory of local businesses delivering. Farm shops, butchers, general stores, market traders and even pubs are all now doing local deliveries. If your not on Facebook or not sure where to look, PM me your town and ill have a search about for you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> A van pulled up outside this morning, a bloke took out a box (about the size you'd be able to put a microwave in) and shouted he was leaving it on the garden wall for us to fetch.
> 
> "What have we ordered ?" I thought.
> 
> ...


You wanna be careful Keith! Loose lips an all that. You being a motorhome celebrity you will get begging letters now or worse, burgled for you booty! Some of the stuff on that list is worth more than gold now. :lol: Bury it!


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Probably Keiths box was packed by the Duke of Devonshire and the pie as been made from surplus beef from his farm shop by the Duchess under contract to Fray Bentos


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

bilbaoman said:


> Probably Keiths box was packed by the Duke of Devonshire and the pie as been made from surplus beef from his farm shop by the Duchess under contract to Fray Bentos


Cousin Peregrine (we called him Andy until a few months ago but he felt the name a little bit derogatory nowadays) often pops in with a few deer joints, pheasant breasts and boar fillets when he's passing.

It keeps the larder topped up and if he's feeling generous a crate of his Sauvignon Blanc or Chatsworth House Estate Ale.

I offer to cut the grass on his Estate although apparently he's already got an army of chaps and chapesses to do the job but you've got to keep in with the relatives, haven't you, just in case there's a bob or two coming your way if he kicks his clogs.

:nerd:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I have tried the Gov website and registered him on it.

At the moment, we are managing due to the community we live in. I order a local Farm Veg Box each week. They do an emergency pack for our village which includes a bottle of milk and some eggs. The local butcher delivers what you order. We do have a village shop but the owner has no understanding of virus control. I asked if I could drive up, release the boot lid and she could load my shopping into it. I duly arrived and she beckoned me into the shop to give me the groceries. At the same time other people were entering and leaving the, quite small, shop!

Another kind gentleman who runs a luxury car hire business is collecting prescriptions and he has kindly said he will pick up a "click and collect" order for me from a large Sainsbury store about 12 miles away. The trouble is it took me a week to find a slot and then the slot is about 10 days away. While you have that order pending it will not let you search for another slot for next week  You end up having to bulk buy which I feel guilty about.

I think a better system would be for the local supermarket to advertise that they are delivering to a certain post code on a certain day and allow us to place an order. At the moment they are driving here there and everywhere with orders for fit people!


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I offer to cut the grass on his Estate although apparently he's already got an army of chaps and chapesses to do the job but you've got to keep in with the relatives, haven't you, just in case there's a bob or two coming your way if he kicks his clogs.
> 
> :nerd:


It always pays to keep in with the Landed Gentry! We visited a NT property a couple of years ago (can't remember which one but it was a huge pile with extensive grounds and allowed MH overnighting: possibly in Midlands/South with a large lake and a shuttle bus up a steep hill from the stables back to the carpark). The sole heir was killed during the First World War but the next-in-line didn't send a condolences card so he was dis-inherited and everything went to a long-lost cousin in Canada.

Fingers crossed?

Gordon


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

patp said:


> Thanks guys.
> At the moment, we are managing due to the community we live in. I order a local Farm Veg Box each week. They do an emergency pack for our village which includes a bottle of milk and some eggs. The local butcher delivers what you order. We do have a village shop but the owner has no understanding of virus control. I asked if I could drive up, release the boot lid and she could load my shopping into it. I duly arrived and she beckoned me into the shop to give me the groceries. At the same time other people were entering and leaving the, quite small, shop!


I'm not sure exactly where you live but I think we share an MP.

CCWells, the greengrocers in Dereham, have a warehouse and you could place orders over the phone or by email to collect in a few days time. It can include milk and bread. Our kids pick up a fortnightly supply for the whole family, via separate orders. Check their website for details.

The Lodge at Tuddenham can provide a variety of foods. You pay by phone, drive up and they load it into your boot.

We have had deliveries from Morrisons & Tesco, often acquired by SiL who stays up until midnight on Saturday to get them. Iceland seem to be releasing slots only 72 hours in advance.

Our village has a volunteer group who collect food, do chores including dog-walking and help maintain social contact. I have complained to them that they are not using a register to check that everyone has been included; they feel that "advertising" on Dereham Community Noticeboard, at the local shop and in the Parish Magazine is sufficient but I'm not in a position to criticize as I don't help them.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Gordon. It would all be so much simpler if I could just place one order. It is why supermarkets became so popular they make life easy.

This the letter i got from HM Gov after I registered Chris with them.

Hello,

You registered as a clinically extremely vulnerable person. If you have not received a letter from the NHS or been in contact with your GP or hospital clinician, you should contact them to confirm whether you are considered clinically extremely vulnerable. If you meet the clinical criteria, your GP or clinician will be able to request that you be included.

If you need urgent support such as food or care, please contact your local council.

For the latest information, visit https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus

GOV. UK coronavirus support

When I contacted the GP surgery they seemed to think that* they* needed to get a letter before they could do anything. What is the local council doing? Is that who delivered your parcel Keith? There is no mention of supermarkets there at all.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

patp said:


> Is that who delivered your parcel Keith?


I've no idea who brought it - white van and the parcel left on the front wall before I knew it.

I've just seen there's a letter in the box from HM Government (pic below) which says, amongst other things, that it's a weekly delivery unless I tell them there is no need to deliver - which I will do next week.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds great Keith. I'm missing out along with winter fuel. Gonna have to start eating dandelions. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

See this Keith -

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/first-food-parcels-delivered-to-clinically-vulnerable-people

This is all well and good but I would be just as happy with a delivery slot from Sainsburys. Would be nice to know if they have not been as cooperative as they could have been.

I imagine that is why my letter stated to talk to our Local Government office if nothing came of contacting central Government or the GP. It looks like the parcels are coming from Local Government sources.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

patp said:


> See this Keith -
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/news/first-food-parcels-delivered-to-clinically-vulnerable-people
> 
> ...


We tried to book with Sainsbury but had problems signing up.

Since then we've had a Tesco delivery, an Asda account that has given us a slot a week on Monday, a choice of the Government parcel and we have close relatives working at Sainsbury who can get items for us.

We're covering all avenues as we might be in lock down for three months or more and the more options we have the better.

By the way, Iceland (the shop) do deliveries as well if you're struggling to find anywhwere.

:nerd:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Pat:

Tesco's in Dereham currently have Click n' Collect slots for next week. You will need to be quick!

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Gordon! I am sorted for now. Kindly dog walking acquaintance is getting me some milk today and order coming from Sainsburys tomorrow.

Sainsburys do have a helpline for over 70's to get help but I spent 15 minutes on it last week and got nowhere so I have to steel myself to try again


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I was lucky enough to get a Tesco delivery slot for 2 May night before last at about midnight I was compiling a list and attempting unsuccessfully to get a delivery slot when I got a screen which said hang on there, we'll put you through just now. Seems like I hit the moment when the 21st day times are rolled over and I had the pick of the bunch. Picked the cheapest of course. Luckily we have a wee shop a few houses down for bread etc. Not sure if Tesco are enrolling NEW online shoppers though.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I discovered, at 2am, that Sainsburys do have a members only deilivery club. You pay a certain amount (it is closed to new customers now) and get priority on delivery slots. If you order over a certain amount the delivery is free.

Just had confirmation that the order I made a week or so ago will be ready for collection but with a whole list of "out of stock" items.


----------

